# wife might leave if i tell truth



## hardhat

She told me if i ever drank again it was over, i did, she's been out of town, she asked if i had been drinking, lied, what should i do


----------



## Leahdorus

Well frankly, you should have thought about that before you drank again. Join AA and let her know you've joined and want to change, and maybe she will be more willing to forgive.


----------



## hardhat

i'm in aa, i am getting help, but i slipped, i didn,t think before i drank, i understand your point. i want to be honest but don't want to lose my family.


----------



## Leahdorus

That's good that you are in AA. Do you have a sponsor? What does he/she say about this situation? I understand wanting to be honest - I would want to also. It's a risk you take, telling your wife the truth. I don't think anyone can answer this for you, but it sounds like you regret drinking again, and want to come clean. But it's up to your wife if she will stay or go. Sounds like maybe this has been an issue before, and she's tired of it.


----------



## hardhat

i know its a tough question, i have a sponsor, i wouldn't want to answer that either, i certainly do regret drinking again, has been an issue, she is tired of it, no good answer i'm afraid


----------



## Carron36

I was married to an alcoholic, your wife knows you and certainly knows you were drinking, it doesn't matter that you lied, she didn't believe you. Please be honest and admit it to her, call it damage control. She's going to be pissed no matter what, but drinking, lying and then denying is going to create a much bigger problem for your marriage than admitting you lied about it and expressing your remorse, that you know you disappointed her, but went right back to AA and so on.


----------



## posh7

I think she will understand if you are activly trying to get your life together by being a part of AA. I know that I would. Remind her of your vows and how you really need her support right now.


----------

